# Trouble finding long term, versatile, high quality fulfillment partner



## The Carlwood (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi there,

My clothing brand is about 9 months old and thus far I've only dealt with local printers here in San Diego. I've had a lot of success with the designs Ive rolled out so far, selling only from my website/podcast, but I started with my simplest one color designs to test the market as well as keep costs reasonable. The problem is, while I've gotten some great work back, some of the more elaborate designs (multicolor and/or oversized prints) either can't be done due to a lack of resources, or I'm getting quoted for $10-12 a shirt which doesn't leave me much of a margin and looking down the road, isn't feasible for offering retail stores an appealing wholesale price.

I'm trying to position my brand as an alternative to Obey. If your familiar with their oversized, vibrant, designs; you'll know what I'm going for. It's a challenge, but a lot of the designs I have would look awkward as smaller prints.

Other factors in my cost are waterbase ink, a collar tag print, the Anvil 980 shirt, and that I try to order new designs in quantities of 72. I'm open to cost saving alternatives to all of these, but I can't sacrifice quality or the brand just won't be able to compete.

I'm hoping to find one fulfillment partnership so that the brand has uniformity and hopefully so I can get into a runtine of rolling out one design every 30 days like clockwork, hopefully for an average of $500-650 for orders of 72. Of course some designs will be cheaper than others based on size and # of colors, etc. I'm new enough to the business that this might be totally unreasonable on my end. If that's the case, let me know that too.

I'm open to working with any company that feels we could have a lucrative partnership that wouldn't be too far off from what I outlined. Please message me or contact me here or at [email protected]

Thanks for hearing me out.


----------



## CCClothing (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't help you too much but I can offer my two cents. I realized a long time ago that I'd you want to start a clothing line you need to start printing yourself. Big designs cost and expecially multiple color jobs with full size prints. I know a few shops that don't offer full size printing because itbjuat isn't profitable on their end without charging the customer a **** ton of money. Then if you want printed tags your looking at another cost. It adds up very quickly. Most brands like obey fatal sullen etc started out printinng in house and I know for a.fact fatal still does. It just makes more sense 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## The Carlwood (Apr 9, 2012)

I really apprecaite the input and that is something I've considered. I took a one day crash course in screen printing and I worry that the cost of equiptment, rental space, and the learning curve involved with the type of design I'm doing might not be doable for a few years. It might not be viable at the volume I'm doig today, but ultimately that's the direction I'd have to go. Thanks, I think you're probably right.


----------

